# Min0 Lee's random pics from NYC



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

This photo was taken from my shop. 
It's a Federal car that they were installing lights in.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

great pics!  Keep them coming.

they make me a little 'home sick'.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

where is your shop?  Queens or the Bronx?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

No problem, I'll take and post more.

I work in Flushing,  Queens.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*My sons in the pee wee football league*






2 and the little one behind the boy in red.

At Evander high school in the Bronx.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*One block away from Canal street.*

At a customer location.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 21, 2006)

Where's the picture of me?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Another Federal car.*


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> At a customer location.



china town = good places to eat

china town in the middle of summer = open fish markets and heat = the worst smells ever


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Where's the picture of me?


I don't want to get an infraction for posting naked pictures.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> china town = good places to eat
> 
> china town in the middle of summer = open fish markets and heat = *the worst smells ever*


Tell me about it!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

here is me with coffee outside a coffee shop on the upper east side (from about 1.5 years ago).

note: this is right across the street from the building that Corey Lidell flew his plane into.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*This was taken in Brooklyn while I was on the BQE*

I think it's greenpoint or Williamsburg, I didn't write that.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

eh, greenpoint, williamsburg....same thing.

nice area of brooklyn now.  very artsy.  they really changed it around.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> here is me with coffee outside a coffee shop on the upper east side (from about 1.5 years ago).
> 
> note: this is right across the street from the building that Corey Lidell flew his plane into.


 

That's crazy, I had a chat with one of the EMT's from Presbyterian hospital and he was telling me that they found have of his body in the building and the other half on the street below.
He also stated that it was surely the trainers fault.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> eh, greenpoint, williamsburg....same thing.
> 
> nice area of brooklyn now. very artsy. they really changed it around.


True, I used to also live around there.
All of those artist were originally from Manhatten (Soho) it was just too expensive to live in Manhatten and in Brooklyn there was a time you were able to rent a whole loft for $500.00 a month.
Now it's over $2000.00


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll be back, have to take son's to football practice.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That's crazy, I had a chat with one of the EMT's from Presbyterian hospital and he was telling me that they found have of his body in the building and the other half on the street below.
> He also stated that it was surely the trainers fault.



how was it the flight instructors fault?  he wasn't flying the plane.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> here is me with coffee outside a coffee shop on the upper east side (from about 1.5 years ago).
> 
> note: this is right across the street from the building that Corey Lidell flew his plane into.



You look mad.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> how was it the flight instructors fault? he wasn't flying the plane.


I have no idea, just going by what the EMT's were saying, he may have been just bragging.
Those guys are a odd group.

When the World trade center went down the guy was describing all the body parts laying around and he said "it was Yummy"
Weird!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You look mad.


That's a NYC attitude.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

You get punched in the face for smiling at people.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You look mad.



I don't like taking pictures.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

here are some happier ones.

one is in central park, just outside of the boat house (about a year and a half ago again).

the other is me in my old apt. in NYC smiling just for bigdyl.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> You get punched in the face for smiling at people.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> here are some happier ones.
> 
> one is in central park, just outside of the boat house (about a year and a half ago again).
> 
> the other is me in my old apt. in NYC smiling just for bigdyl.



That's hawt.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> That's hawt.



H
O
M
O


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> here are some happier ones.
> 
> one is in central park, just outside of the boat house (about a year and a half ago again).
> 
> the other is me in my old apt. in NYC smiling just for bigdyl.


Is that GG?  Damn, she's pretty. 

Not that I'm ignoring you in the photo.  You're pretty too, she's just a lot prettier.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Is that GG?  Damn, she's pretty.
> 
> Not that I'm ignoring you in the photo.  You're pretty too, she's just a lot prettier.



yes, that is GG.

I don't need you to pay me any mind.....I have Bigdyl!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2006)

min0, do you have any photos of the whole street?  Those shots are my favorite ones because you get more of a feel for place than photos of just a building.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is what I go th NY for


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Where's the picture of me?



Here ya go.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Here ya go.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

I snapped a picture of BigDyl in Times Square when I used to live in the city:


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

The Dyl after a tough night of Man Whoring and smoking crack (and pole):


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

ROFLX3,007,897,865,539LAWLOMFGZING


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


> min0, do you have any photos of the whole street? Those shots are my favorite ones because you get more of a feel for place than photos of just a building.


 
The one from China town? No, sorry.
I will take and post more of the whole city.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2006)

No, not necessarily China Town, just in general.

Thanks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You look mad.











...

...


----------



## Vieope (Oct 21, 2006)

_P, it is the first time I see you sitting in a bench and your feet actually touching the floor. _


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Vieope (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

Those two small girls are cute


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


> No, not necessarily China Town, just in general.
> 
> Thanks.


Sure.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*More from the BQE*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Looks empty without the WTC*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Williamsburg bridge*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Getting off the bridge and heading towards the Bowery*

passing through Delancy street.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Fu kee! haha*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

I had some FuFu for lunch the other day in china town.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

i'm scared to ask


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

oh. i had that a few times. didn't care for it much.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Heading towards the Cross Bronx to Queens*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> oh. i had that a few times. didn't care for it much.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Suburban with a roof rack*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Queens 72 street and Northern Blvd.*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*125 street and Andsterdam ave. in Harlem*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Live! At the apollo*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*I live here*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Webster Ave. The Bronx*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is a PIC taken about a month ago from the pool area of my gym in Tempe, AZ





.


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2006)

I like this thread! I wish Iwould of done one on detroit when I was going to school there!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

I am going to show all of NYC, not just the popular places. 
You will see the slums and the Rich neighborhoods  here.

It may be boring to some but I like taking random pictures. Now suffer with me.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

*Like I told Godhand, we are a melting pot of races.*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

Webster Ave. again.
It must be hell to bring your groceries up those stairs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I am going to show all of NYC, not just the popular places.
> You will see the slums and the Rich neighborhoods  here.
> 
> It may be boring to some but I like taking random pictures. Now suffer with me.



Keep 'em coming.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

*This is Gun hill Road, The Bronx*









> Gun Hill Meadow is named for a January 25, 1777 Revolutionary War battle that took place near this site. Gun Hill Road, then known as Kingsbridge Road, was an important east-west thoroughfare, which the British and the Americans fought fiercely to control. During the battle, the British were chasing the Patriots east towards the river. While in retreat, a group of soldiers, led by Captain Bryant of the artillery, dragged a cannon atop a nearby hill and fired upon the charging Brits. That strategic position, which then became known as ???Gun Hill,??? forced the Brits to retreat west to Kingsbridge, allowing the Patriots to escape.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

HA! This truck is either going or coming to Arizona. 
Gee....I hope it's not Foreman in it...NYC is already fucked up as it is.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

I paid only $1200.00 for this 2002 Ford Explorer.
It's a company car and my co-worker took good care of it.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

*Just off Gun Hill Road*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

*Deep cover.*

It was a present, so theres no need to worrry about me friends from the Anabolic chat.  I am not a narc.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

My 8 year old giving the Ref directions to the eye doctor.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2006)

What kind of Camera are you using Mino?


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

I've noticed alot of those pictures where taken from the passenger side, and in that last pic, I noticed a handbag on the passenger floor!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

The camera I used for these pictures is a Kodak DX6490 and my spouse has the Kodak P850.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> I've noticed alot of those pictures where taken from the passenger side, and in that last pic, I noticed a handbag on the passenger floor!








Come, Watson, come! The game is afoot. Not a word! Into your clothes and come!


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



nice parking job


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Man that city is going to be jacked-up when the next tidal wave hits -


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



OWNED!


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> nice parking job



so what you are trying to say is that Min0 is a female asian!


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> OWNED!



Min0\/\/n3D!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> It was a present, so theres no need to worrry about me friends from the Anabolic chat.  I am not a narc.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Would you happen to have pictures of the New York fans whos teams got sent home this postseason. I like to see New Yorkers cry.

Just kidding.......


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> Would you happen to have pictures of the New York fans whos teams got sent home this postseason. I like to see New Yorkers cry.
> 
> Just kidding.......


I don't want to send my pics.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


That was given to me by a DEA agent, I get cool things like every now and then.
I have a Secret service T-shirt, a small ICE badge, cups from all agencies and hats.

I also keep a rock that I found from one of the fire trucks that was involved in the WTC, the truck was crushed. I have pictures of the trucks somewhere.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 22, 2006)

Great pics, thanks!

NYC is on my 'must see' list

x
x
x

T


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Great pics, thanks!
> 
> NYC is on my 'must see' list
> 
> ...


 
These are actually not the best pictures out there but they are real pictures.

Manhatten will be awesome to take pictures of.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

I might even catch some drug dealing and street fights.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I might even catch some drug dealing and street fights.


$10 if you catch Kenwood man-whoring.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> $10 if you catch Kenwood man-whoring.


 Is that his going rate?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Is that his going rate?


Yes, but he's willing to negotiate.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I might even catch some drug dealing and street fights.



Nice!...  Thats always what I want to see when I go out at night -


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Nice!... Thats always what I want to see when I go out at night -


It comes with the territory, I can't avoid it.
I work all over the city and I see some of the wierdest things happening.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> It comes with the territory, I can't avoid it.
> I work all over the city and I see some of the wierdest things happening.




Why even bother responding to him?

He's just pissing on your nice thread.  Just know that some of us appreciate it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Why even bother responding to him?
> 
> He's just pissing on your nice thread.  Just know that some of us appreciate it.




I beg your pardon oh king...

I was thinking Min0 was b!$$ing on her own thread by posting those comments, and WTH are you, to dictate what I do or do not appreciate! - 

There is no place on the planet like NYC, and although I'm not that big a fan of concrete, and wouldn't choose to call it my home...  Some do, and love it

Go back to jerking off and STHU - 

Monkey Out!

(Thanks Min0) -


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I beg your pardon oh king...
> 
> I was thinking Min0 was b!$$ing on her own thread by posting those comments, and WTH are you, to dictate what I do or do not appreciate! -
> 
> ...



min0 said that s/he would post some interesting pics of New York, you bitched, and I told min0 that, unlike you, others would appreciate it.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

Guys it's OK, please don't get into an argument. Your both cool guys. Sorry


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Guys it's OK, please don't get into an argument. Your both cool guys. Sorry


You have nothing to apologize for.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


>


Ahhh.....now that reminds me of the Village.
Really it does, there is a bar close to where the USS Intrepid is docked where you'll see a bunch of mean looking bikers.
The funny thing is they are all gay bikers, I swear they look so....manly, but they are not. It's by Christopher street.
The ironic thing is that this gay section was a huge meat packing section of Manhatten.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

The Village is fun for even straight people, they have cool shops and nice bars.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

No one has captioned the pic with my name yet...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> No one has captioned the pic with my name yet...


Where?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Ahhh.....now that reminds me of the Village.
> Really it does, there is a bar close to where the USS Intrepid is docked where you'll see a bunch of mean looking bikers.
> The funny thing is they are all gay bikers, I swear they look so....manly, but they are not. It's by Christopher street.
> The ironic thing is that this gay section was a huge meat packing section of Manhatten.



hahaha....I used to work with this gay dude who would go there.....The name is boots and saddles, right?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> No one has captioned the pic with my name yet...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> The ironic thing is that this gay section was a huge meat packing section of Manhatten.


hh...sounds like it still is....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hh...sounds like it still is....


Exactly! That's whats funny about it.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> min0 said that *s/he *would post some interesting pics of New York, you bitched, and I told min0 that, unlike you, others would appreciate it.



Mino's a dude????


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> hahaha....I used to work with this gay dude who would go there.....The name is boots and saddles, right?


I think that's it!
That last time I saw so many bikers was back in the 70's when the Hells Angels came over to Broadway park in Queens.

I found it odd at the time seeing so many bikers that just happened to be so damn good looking.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Mino's a dude????



min0 is a min0 so leave it at that.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Mino's a dude????


I have no idea?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Mino's a dude????



I wrote, and you emphasized, "s/he".  This is shorthand for "he" and "she."

Let it go...


----------



## Mista (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I think that's it!
> That last time I saw so many bikers was back in the 70's when the *Hells Angels* came over to Broadway park in Queens.
> 
> I found it odd at the time seeing so many bikers that just happened to be so damn good looking.




U got HA over there? They are in Australia too.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

Mista said:


> U got HA over there? They are in Australia too.


Yes, they have a chapter here. Their headquarters located in the lower east side of Manhatten.

You don't see as many in Manhatten as you would in the West coast.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I have no idea?


can't you see?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> can't you see?


Not with BigDyl.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

Double D said:


> Would you happen to have pictures of the New York fans whos teams got sent home this postseason. I like to see New Yorkers cry.
> 
> Just kidding.......



Low blow, Double D.  Low blow.


----------



## ffemt (Oct 23, 2006)

Great pic's keep them coming!Really like to see the real side of things.again keep them coming!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice thread Mino


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 23, 2006)

wheres the pics of Hunts point at night?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2006)

cappo5150 said:


> wheres the pics of Hunts point at night?


How would you know about Hunts point? Your from California aren't you?

I'll take photos of Hunts point but it's not as wild as it once was.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2006)

> ffemtGreat pic's keep them coming!Really like to see the real side of things.again keep them coming!





> BulkMeUpNice thread Mino


 
Thanks.


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> How would you know about Hunts point? Your from California aren't you?


 
I watched a show on HBO about hookers at hunts point. It looked like a circus show out there. Hollywood used to be like that but not as bad.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2006)

cappo5150 said:


> I watched a show on HBO about hookers at hunts point. It looked like a circus show out there. Hollywood used to be like that but not as bad.



 Holy shit, did you see the one about the most famous tranny on the net? I wasn't watching it when it started, and I swear if she hadn't whipped out her dick and fucked a guy in the ass with it, I would have gone to my room and beat off to her once the show was over.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2006)

That's right, I remember that show.

I would advise anyone not to have sex with those hookers, half of them are junkies.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> Holy shit, did you see the one about the most famous tranny on the net? I wasn't watching it when it started, and I swear if she hadn't whipped out her dick and fucked a guy in the ass with it, I would have gone to my room and beat off to her once the show was over.


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 23, 2006)

lol no never seen that show.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 23, 2006)

Get me some pics of Birdland and The 55...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 23, 2006)

And some picks of the Village where all my favorite writers used to hang...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)

*Gun Hill Road heading to White plains Road*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

That is clearly the most random picture ever!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)

*Webster and Moshulo Parkway.*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)

That's where my son goes to school, on the left.
Up ahead is where they filmed the last Shaft movie.

It's the police precint up ahead where it was filmed.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

See I dont see things like that where I live. I normally see alot of corn and very few cars....haha.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> See I dont see things like that where I live. I normally see alot of corn and very few cars....haha.


This is the Big city, sometimes I envy people like you.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)

To the left is my son's school and to the right is the police precint, he won't have to far to go if he acts up.

In between those 2 buildings is a police car that was hit by a car that was stolen.....they caught the moron.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)

And here we have the 52nd. Precint, I have to check and see how old it is, it's very old for sure.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)

*In front of us is the NY Botanical garden on Bedford Park*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)

Join me on my ride to work.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)

*passing the Bronx Zoo*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)

By the way, this is the Bronx River Parkway.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)

*I like that car.*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)

The last 3 were taken by Bruckner Blvd.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Yanick (Nov 3, 2006)

awesome thread Min0, i'll start snapping some pictures of Staten Island, Brooklyn and the City so we have all the borough's represented.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

Yanick said:


> awesome thread Min0, i'll start snapping some pictures of Staten Island, Brooklyn and the City so we have all the borough's represented.


Sounds cool, I haven't really been able to go anywhere other than to work and back henceforth the work route pictures. But I when I get the chance I'll take photos of more places.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

*On the Bruckner Expressway heading towards Queens*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

*In the background you'll see the Whitestone bridge which connects Queens to the Bronx*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

*Pay toll ahead*




http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6708/familypictures121yg1.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

*It's $4.50 to get thru*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

Took this one while I was on the Whitestone Bridge, that is the Manhatten Skyline. 
On your left is where you were once able to see the Twin Towers, I'll never forget seeing the smoke from the Bridge.....hey WTF is that plane doing there?

Oh That's right, Laguardia Airport is to the left.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

*Straight ahead Queens, to your left you get Long Island.*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

*This is the New York Times facility on College Point Queens*

This area was mostly a swamp, but not far behind it was an old Airport landing strip long gone.

The Times built this building and it really changed the neighborhood.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

It took them forever to get all the water to build this building.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

The Whitestone multiplex, there used to be an arcade there, but it mysterously went up in flames...yeah right, it had to be an insurance job.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

Homeless people and the College Point hookers live inder that bridge.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

*THe back of my shop, watching the planes go by*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

*Behind my shop, the ambulance belongs to Lennox hill hospital*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

*This is a future pro golf site.*

I believe it's going to be designed by a pro golfer.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

*Shea Stadium Home of the New York Mets*


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



Who's that in the rear view mirror?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Who's that in the rear view mirror?



busted.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 4, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



uhhh....


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

She's a typical back street passeneger?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2006)

It's a good thing that your crotch wasn't in the rear view as well.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2006)

NYC is beautiful in the fall.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Ya I feel so bad for you. it was down to 26 degrees Farenheit last night.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2006)

yup, NYC is defintly cold!  I'll give you that.  But, it is still so nice.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

*Back on the Whitestone bridge.*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2006)

*Holy sign overload!*


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> china town = good places to eat





big wong?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2006)

Manhattan keeps on makin it, Brooklyn keeps on takin it
Bronx keeps creatin it, and Queens keeps on fakin it


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Manhattan keeps on makin it, Brooklyn keeps on takin it
> Bronx keeps creatin it, and Queens keeps on fakin it



What about Staten Island?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> What about Staten Island?


That's the Forgotten Island.
It's a running joke most oldtimers have, remember it was considered a landfill at one time, in fact I believe it was one of the largest in the country.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Manhattan keeps on makin it, Brooklyn keeps on takin it
> Bronx keeps creatin it, and Queens keeps on fakin it


 
I was listening to old songs from the 80's on AOL and those lyrics came up.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That's the Forgotten Island.
> It's a running joke most oldtimers have, remember it was considered a landfill at one time, in fact I believe it was one of the largest in the country.



yea.

Wasn't part of the Brox built on land fill.  can't remeber the name of the part that was.  It sinks a certain amount of inches each year.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea.
> 
> Wasn't part of the Brox built on land fill. can't remeber the name of the part that was. It sinks a certain amount of inches each year.


Most of the Bronx is main land, much like Manhatten.

I do think that area by Co-op city is mostly landfill. The one thing I can remember before leaving the Bronx as a kid was the huge rocks thru out the Bronx. 
When I moved to Queens as a kid I never saw that.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2006)

There's a story of how this couple were looking to buy a  house in Staten Island during a snowy winter and they came across one with a beautiful snow capped mountain in the back, they brought the house and when the weather started to get warmer the snowy mountain melted.......it was a snow covered land fill. 
Hahaha


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2006)

> The Fresh Kills landfill site on the western shore of Staten Island, New York accepted its last barge of garbage on March 22, 2001. The site opened in 1948 and originally occupied 2,900 acres but was downsized to 2,200 acres. At its peak in 1986-87 the landfill accepted 29,000 tons of garbage a day.


 
That crap stunk up the whole place.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

*Natural tan, your car is ready.*

These pictures are for Natural Tan.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

Wrong car....duh!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> These pictures are for Natural Tan.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

*Moshulo Park*




http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/2179/familypictures321xe2.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

*The entrance to the Bronx Zoo*


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

I like your vanity plates.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I like your vanity plates.


 I wish, that car is fast!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

*5.7 Liters V8----------HEMI*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

*Bainbridge and Webster Ave.*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

*NY Dept. of Sanitation --Con-Edison*


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



that is one place that I never ended up getting to when I lived in NYC and I really regret it.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> that is one place that I never ended up getting to when I lived in NYC and I really regret it.


It's really worth it, for a city kid like me it was paradise.
I love animals and they have it set up real nice. I will scan pictures of photos I took 20 years ago.

For all of those interested the Bronx Zoo is free on Wednesday.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> It's really worth it, for a city kid like me it was paradise.
> I love animals and they have it set up real nice. I will *scan pictures of photos* I took 20 years ago.
> 
> For all of those interested the Bronx Zoo is free on Wednesday.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


Who're the blue, white, yellow truck and van?  Board of Water or something?  Looks like theirs a guy decked out in a blue sewage suit...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

Those are the Con-Edison trucks.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

The picture above me does not belong to me.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

A brief history on Consolidated  Edison...Thomas Edison

http://www.coned.com/history/



> Con Edison traces its early history to the New York Gas Light Company, founded in 1823. New York Gas received a charter from the New York State Legislature to serve all of Manhattan south of an east-west line created by Grand, Sullivan, and Canal Streets. Like most early gas companies, New York Gas would focus its efforts on street lighting, in this case, supplementing or replacing the whale-oil lamps that were installed by the city beginning in the 1760s


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

That was a little school girl.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> This photo was taken from my shop.
> It's a Federal car that they were installing lights in.



I saw an Acura today with lights like that, pulling someone over. Officer wore his badge around his neck with a long chain, looked very plainclothes. Not sure if he is just a ticketing officer or what, but I've never really seen LE in non-domestic vehicles. City people yes, but not LE.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 16, 2006)

Min0, I love how you say "spouse" rather than husband or wife, and you never post a pick of yourself... Will the people of IM ever know your true gender?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Min0, I love how you say "spouse" rather than husband or wife, and you never post a pick of yourself... Will the people of IM ever know your true gender?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

Mudge said:


> I saw an Acura today with lights like that, pulling someone over. Officer wore his badge around his neck with a long chain, looked very plainclothes. Not sure if he is just a ticketing officer or what, but I've never really seen LE in non-domestic vehicles. City people yes, but not LE.


He could have been a Federal agent U.S. Customs, D.E.A. or even an I.R.S. agent, most city agencies rarely use foreign cars.

The funny thing is that agencies like DEA for example would bust a drug dealer who of course would drive a fancy car, they would repossess them and if its in condition engine wise they use it for surveillance..


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

What's an LE?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

Law enforcement ???

I know your Sex Mino... don't worry it is safe with me.  I will never forget what you did for me.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

The lights will give you a hint as to what agency they are. But it varies from state to state.

NYPD can only use red lights on their cars, while Federal agencies like Postal Police and Dept of Statre can a combination of Red and Blue.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Law enforcement ???
> 
> I know your Sex Mino... don't worry it is safe with me. I will never forget what you did for me.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 17, 2006)

I should send you some of the pics I took from the roof of the GM building in Manhattan.  I have some nice shots of the Empire State building and Central Park.  I also have shots from the roof of the Bayridge building in Brooklyn.  I have some shots of Lance running in the Marathon.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I should send you some of the pics I took from the roof of the GM building in Manhattan. I have some nice shots of the Empire State building and Central Park. I also have shots from the roof of the Bay ridge building in Brooklyn. I have some shots of Lance running in the Marathon.


Post them if you like. Roof top pictures are great, you get to see the beautiful sights.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Post them if you like. Roof top pictures are great, you get to see the beautiful sights.



I will when I get a chance.  Been so busy lately.  I don't have my desktop computer set up yet.  Waiting until I move in.


----------



## ffemt (Nov 17, 2006)

Just keeps getting better!Keep them coming.How about a coulpe of shots of the F.D.'s around if you can.Getting to NYC is a plan for me,but not in the near no time soon and the F.D.'s is on the list to see.Thanks


----------



## nni (Nov 17, 2006)

f.d.'s as in fire departments? why would you want pictures of that?


----------



## ffemt (Nov 17, 2006)

nni said:


> f.d.'s as in fire departments? why would you want pictures of that?



Because I'am a firefighter and enjoy seeing other FD's in the big citys.


----------



## nni (Nov 17, 2006)

ffemt said:


> Because I'am a firefighter and enjoy seeing other FD's in the big citys.




ahh, ok. i work right next to a ladder company. im a new yorker as well. ill see if i can add to this thread at all.


----------



## ffemt (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks that would be great!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

ffemt said:


> Just keeps getting better!Keep them coming.How about a coulpe of shots of the F.D.'s around if you can.Getting to NYC is a plan for me,but not in the near no time soon and the F.D.'s is on the list to see.Thanks


I have pictures of the trucks that were in 9-11. The pictures are in my shoebox somewhere.


----------



## ffemt (Nov 17, 2006)

That would be great to see.as you know 911 hit home for me and thousand's of others.I"ve seen the pic on tv and in mags but nothing that "real".Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## nni (Nov 17, 2006)

ffemt said:


> That would be great to see.as you know 911 hit home for me and thousand's of others.I"ve seen the pic on tv and in mags but nothing that "real".Thanks again!!!!!



i have video of the aftermath. and parts of the building itself. still cant watch things about it.


----------



## ffemt (Nov 17, 2006)

nni I know what you mean it's hard as hell to even think about it.But it's made us much stronger here.Sorry mino lee for highjacking your thread!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

*9-11 Fire truck*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

ffemt said:


> nni I know what you mean it's hard as hell to even think about it.But it's made us much stronger here.*Sorry mino lee for highjacking your thread!*


All are welcome, I've done a few highjackings myself.


----------



## ffemt (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the pic scary as hell!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a couple more, not all of them


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

The Suburban in the middle was the same color as the one on the right, the tires, the paint all melted.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

Crazy shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Crazy shit.


It was, at the time Chevy and Ford donated 10 suv and a few companies were there to donate equipment and our time.

They let us go in there to take pics, some had flesh in them but they cleaned those out.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## ALBOB (Nov 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> 2 and the little one behind the boy in red.
> 
> At Evander high school in the Bronx.



So, are you his mother or his father?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> So, are you his mother or his father?


I his **ther.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I his **ther.


I meant I am...


Well here's the official home page of the FDNY for those interested.

http://home2.nyc.gov/html/fdny/html/home2.shtml


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> So, are you his mother or his father?



Nice try, but you'll have to be much more creative to trap min0.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

*The pictures were taken in Maspeth, Queens*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

These trucks are solid so you can imagine..........


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

Another one melted.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Another one melted.



Thats cool looking, but it needs to be in an alley, or a field


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Thats cool looking, but it needs to be in an alley, or a field


All of these trucks were shipped to Maspeth for inspection and whatever else they do.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 17, 2006)

Bronx zoo pics?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Bronx zoo pics?


Here's one, this was taken almost 20 years ago....sheesh that's a long time.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## Nate K (Nov 17, 2006)

I want to go to a zoo now.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I want to go to a zoo now.


Don't jump in the Lion cage.

Do you have a large Zoo close to you?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

I think San Diego has one of the better ones.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*



			[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]In the Mosholu Parkway median at Hull and Marion Avenues is the Bronx Victory Memorial, sculpted by Irish-born Jerome Connor, resting on a granite pillar craftedby Arthur George Waldreaon, commemorating Bedford Park and Norwood servicemen who perished in World War I. It was unveiled November 11, 1925.[/FONT]
		
Click to expand...

*[/FONT] 

Source http://www.forgotten-ny.com/NEIGHBORHOODS/norwood/norwood.html


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

This is the same precint I had posted before.









[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*It's hard to get a good picture of the NYPD 52nd Precinct,* at Webster Avenue and the Mosholu Parkway overpass. You have to get there in the morning, or on an overcast day, preferably in the winter when the vegetation isn't obscuring it. One of the city???s great brick clock towers, ranking with Woodhaven???s Lalance and Grosjean???s kitchenware factory, can be found at this police station house at Webster Avenue and Mosholu Parkway. The clock is surrounded by colorful terra cotta. The tower???s design is based on Tuscan villas.[/FONT]


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

*Police Precint in the Bronx*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

*Painted sign on Building on the Bruckner Expressway*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

*Scenes from the Brooklyn Queens Expressway*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

*Delancy again....*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

those are great photos of the city.

No snow yet?

What about some picks of the holiday tree?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> those are great photos of the city.
> 
> No snow yet?
> 
> What about some picks of the holiday tree?


We haven't had any snow yet, I do hope it snows on Christmas.

I'll definitly post some pics of the Christmas lights, this week they should all be out.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>




It is driving me crazy looking at the photo....which corner is this?  I remeber coming out of the subway a million times on this corner.....Is it at delancy on the lower eastside......I believe I would be on the "F" train??


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

*China  town and the Bowery*









http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3789/1005839pu0.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> It is driving me crazy looking at the photo....which corner is this? I remeber coming out of the subway a million times on this corner.....Is it at delancy on the lower eastside......I believe I would be on the "F" train??


Correct!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Correct!



P-funk for the win!

I used to get off the subway there and go to the Jazz Club Tonic right down the street.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

god, NYC is awesome.  I wish the cost of living was manageable.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> god, NYC is awesome. I wish the cost of living was manageable.


Tell me about it.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



Is that you mino?  it is the same girl in both pics.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

*This is a classic NYC image..*

....nothings safe here, in the desert one would see the bones of wild animals in NYC you see the remains of a bike.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Is that you mino? it is the same girl in both pics.


 
No, but I knew that question would come up.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> ....nothings safe here, in the desert one would see the bones of wild animals in NYC you see the remains of a bike.



at least they left the brakes!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> No, but I knew that question would come up.



so you are stalking that woman?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> at least they left the brakes!


It's in its final stages.
I give it another night before it's all gone.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> so you are stalking that woman?


She just popped up.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> It's in its final stages.
> I give it another night before it's all gone.



the best is when you see cars in that condition on the BQE......lol...some poor fucks car broke down and some just stripped it of everything.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> the best is when you see cars in that condition on the BQE......lol...some poor fucks car broke down and some just stripped it of everything.


All the time, some do it on purpose.
For insurance reasons of course.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> All the time, some do it on purpose.



insurance fraud.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> insurance fraud.


Yes, I edited before.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

*This is just off Canal Street..*


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

Go any pics of the entrance to the Manhattan Bridge from the Manhattan Side (canal st)?  I love how it looks, the way it is all built up....especially at night.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> All the time, some do it on purpose.
> For insurance reasons of course.


They bring them down to my workplace to dump them here, one day you see a early 90's Honda with a broken window, then the next day you come in and all 4 doors and wheels are gone, no hood, engine bare...just skeletons of automobiles, then they get towed away for the next carcass to arrive...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Go any pics of the entrance to the Manhattan Bridge from the Manhattan Side (canal st)? I love how it looks, the way it is all built up....especially at night.


Oh wow, that is nice and at night.
I used to take that route home from work and I always wondered why they don't show that scenery more often.

Correct again, it is Canal street.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

maniclion said:


> They bring them down to my workplace to dump them here, one day you see a early 90's Honda with a broken window, then the next day you come in and all 4 doors and wheels are gone, no hood, engine bare...just skeletons of automobiles, then they get towed away for the next carcass to arrive...


Wow, even in Hawaii...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess it is a shitty time for the picture, but Murray St. (little Italy) is always bad ass in the summer on the weekends when they have all the out door dinning on the street and all te lights hanging from the store fronts.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I guess it is a shitty time for the picture, but Murray St. (little Italy) is always bad ass in the summer on the weekends when they have all the out door dinning on the street and all te lights hanging from the store fronts.


The San Geniro festival is great, great Italian food.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks min0 for the great photos.

I wish I could do this for Salt Lake City, but I'd run out of things to take pictures of after three photos. 

God, how I miss L.A.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

Canal street subway station.









This used to be Police plaza 1. Now it's a condominium or hotel.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Thanks min0 for the great photos.
> 
> I wish I could do this for Salt Lake City, but I'd run out of things to take pictures of after three photos.
> 
> God, how I miss L.A.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

*Broome and Centre street*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

HAhA...Postal worker sleeping on the job.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

Poor guy.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


Grrr?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Grrr?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Thanks min0 for the great photos.
> 
> I wish I could do this for Salt Lake City, but I'd run out of things to take pictures of after three photos.
> 
> God, how I miss L.A.



you live in SLC?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

min0, are these pics all new and recent?  Do you just drive around the city snapping photos?  Do you drive a taxi?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2006)

Snow before Christmas don't count on it.  It was 55 degrees here today, felt like a nice spring day.  Meant to be above zero right up till xmas.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 16, 2006)

Min0 have you ever heard of Michael Brady? I'm young and not exactly an art fanatic, but I lvoe his work. He takes pictures like you around town and then paints them, turning something regular and often considered dreary into something amazing. I'll try and upload some photo's from google but my PC is being a bithc right now.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm only finding either someone else's or his older artwork, random artsy stuff. Anyone know who I'm talking about? I'm looking at one of this picture potfolio books right now, I wish I had a scanner.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> min0, are these pics all new and recent? Do you just drive around the city snapping photos? Do you drive a taxi?


Some are a 2 weeks old and the others are less than a week.

Yes, I just drive around and take these pictures.

I go insane sitting in traffic, so to make it easier I snap these pics.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Snow before Christmas don't count on it. It was 55 degrees here today, felt like a nice spring day. Meant to be above zero right up till xmas.


Same here. I don't think it will snow this Christmas.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Min0 have you ever heard of Michael Brady? I'm young and not exactly an art fanatic, but I lvoe his work. He takes pictures like you around town and then paints them, turning something regular and often considered dreary into something amazing. I'll try and upload some photo's from google but my PC is being a bithc right now.


Did you spell his name right?


----------



## mike456 (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> ....nothings safe here, in the desert one would see the bones of wild animals in NYC you see the remains of a bike.



lmfao

that happened to my bike in new york also, the bike was in my yard though, like 2 feet away from my front door!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

You still live here?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2006)

what a shit hole!


----------



## mike456 (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> You still live here?



I visit oftenly, but I live in albany now, about a 3hour drive


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

Prince said:


> what a shit hole!


It sure can be, I am used to it though.
But one day I plan on leaving....one of these days.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 16, 2006)

Yep I did, Michael Brady. I only saw his work overseas tho.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I visit oftenly, but I live in albany now, about a 3hour drive


Our Capital.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2006)

Just want to say that I'm enjoying these pictures, min0.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Just want to say that I'm enjoying these pictures, min0.


Thanks, I have fun taking them.
I must admit though, taking pictures makes me feel like such a tourist. 

I just hope I don't get beat up like a paparazzi.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> It sure can be, I am used to it though.
> But one day I plan on leaving....one of these days.



where do you plan on leaving to?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> where do you plan on leaving to?


PA or upstate NY.
Anyplace where it's not hot.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 17, 2006)

Some shots taken from the roof of the GM building.  We have a receive site there for the NY Marathon.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 17, 2006)

More from the 2005 Puerto Rican Day Parade.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Some shots taken from the roof of the GM building. We have a receive site there for the NY Marathon.


That is awesome, the city is pretty up there.
Central Park....haven't been there in a while but it is a nice park aside from the muggers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> More from the 2005 Puerto Rican Day Parade.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

I was just watching ESPN Cold Pizza and as they went to commercial, they panned over to a shot of the street outside of Radio City Music hall, of a street vendor selling food to some people.....

God, what I wouldn't give for a dirty water dog and a hot pretzel right now!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2006)

For some reason the only franks I can eat are those, I can't eat no other.

I also love the Kbobs.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I was just watching ESPN Cold Pizza and as they went to commercial, they panned over to a shot of the street outside of Radio City Music hall, of a street vendor selling food to some people.....
> 
> God, what I wouldn't give for a dirty water dog and a hot pretzel right now!



6$


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> For some reason the only franks I can eat are those, I can't eat no other.
> 
> I also love the Kbobs.



yea, the Kabobs are good too.

Dirty water dogs are exceptional.

The sausage and peppers outside of the Garden are pretty darn good.....but (I know you will hate this), the sausage and peppers outside of Fenway are the best ever.....The guy that stands there right infront of Gold's Gym on Fenway is amazing!  Even when I wasn't going to the game, I would get done lifting at Gold's and walkout and get sausage and peppers on a roll.....what a great post workout meal.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> 6$



yea, the defenitly aren't cheap!  $1.50 for a little bottle of water too!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2006)

ffemt said:


> Just keeps getting better!Keep them coming.How about a coulpe of shots of the F.D.'s around if you can.Getting to NYC is a plan for me,but not in the near no time soon and the F.D.'s is on the list to see.Thanks


 
This is a small station house that is going under renovation.
I'll try to find an old station that has more character.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2006)

This was taken right around the corner of that Station house.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

is that brooklyn?  It looks like near where my first apt. in NY was.....9th st. and 2nd ave. right near the "F" train stop stop, near the back end of Park Slope and the start of Gowanus.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2006)

Mmmmm Carvel ice cream cakes


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Mmmmm Carvel ice cream cakes



eh, they ain't got shit on DQ.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2006)

I grew up on them for my Birthday.  So they are special to me.  

But yeah now don't mess with my DQ cakes.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> is that brooklyn? It looks like near where my first apt. in NY was.....9th st. and 2nd ave. right near the "F" train stop stop, near the back end of Park Slope and the start of Gowanus.


It's still the Bronx, by the Castle hill and Westchester Ave.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> It's still the Bronx, by the Castle hill and Westchester Ave.



ah


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 20, 2006)

I remember going to some old firehouse in Brooklynn that they made into a pub.  It had its own micro brewed beer.  I think it was called "salty dog".


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I remember going to some old firehouse in Brooklynn that they made into a pub.  It had its own micro brewed beer.  I think it was called "salty dog".



is that the name of that place?  You could be right.  I thought it had a different name, but I know the place you are talking about.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2006)

Is it in Greenpoint or Williamsburg?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Is it in Greenpoint or Williamsburg?



Here it is.
http://www.saltydogbar.com/


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

oh yea, Bay Ridge.  Yanick has probably been there.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2006)

I can see the confusion, the picture I posted has a similair dog logo.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 20, 2006)

No offense, but I will never understand why anyone would want to live in New York.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> No offense, but I will never understand why anyone would want to live in New York.


I used to say the same thing about the country life. 
If I could afford the city I wouldn't even think about moving. 

It has it's bad but it also has it's good.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I used to say the same thing about the country life.
> If I could afford the city I wouldn't even think about moving.
> 
> It has it's bad but it also has it's good.






Too many people...
Too much concrete


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

there is something about it.  Until you have lived there for yourself, you just can't make that judgement.  I know what min0 is saying.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> there is something about it. Until you have lived there for yourself, you just can't make that judgement. I know what min0 is saying.


I guess it's not for everyone, the only other place I ever lived was in New Jersey and that was for only about 6 months.....6 long months.

This place never sleeps.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2006)

It has a little of everything....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 20, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> No offense, but I will never understand why anyone would want to live in New York.


Careers that require being at the heart of the action....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Careers that require being at the heart of the action....


Very true. 
Like ol' Blue Eyes used to say...."if you can make it here, you can make it anywhere".

I am showing you the so-so parts of New York City, I have yet to show you the other part of NYC.

Mind you, most of these pictures are from the Bronx and industrial parts of Queens.

I wish I wouldn't feel so awkard taking pictures of strangers (that and I don't want a black eye)
I would take gazillions more.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

The main reason I moved there was just to have the experience.  There is really nothing like NYC.  It is amazing how it functions everyday....so many people....so many personalities....so little space.  I always wanted to experience that for myself, even for just a short while.  

I lived there for 5 years (having just moved this past june).

There are things I loved about it.
Things I hated about it.
And things I loved to hate about it.

In the end.  It was a great experience and I am glad that I had it.  I don't think I will ever move back there.  But, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

My kids, my nephews from upstate love it.

They like it but then again they don't have to pay the rent nor do they worry about how harsh this city can be.

I have a niece who moved to become a model last summer, she has a better chance with that career here.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I have a niece who moved to become a model last summer, *she has a better chance with that career here*.



as well as a better chance of making more money waiting tables.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

I wanted to moved upstate for several reasons....
It's cleaner.
The people are friendlier.
It's much cheaper.
The schools are better.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> as well as a better chance of making more money waiting tables.


True.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I wanted to moved upstate for several reasons....
> It's cleaner.
> * The people are friendlier.*
> It's much cheaper.
> The schools are better.



Cause you are getting closer to Canada


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 21, 2006)

I work in NYC occassionally.  It is the most interesting place I have ever been.  There is so much going on.  I wouldn't want to live there unless I was single, making 250K a year and didn't have to drive in and out of the city.  NY is really incredible.  If you have never been there I suggest you def take a weekend and go see it.  Make sure you have about 1000$ to spend though.  Its extremely expensive.  

I just watched "The Devil Wears Prada" last night.  Pretty decent movie.  It is set in Manhatten.   Tonight I'm watching "Invincable".


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

Agreed I have only been there once business/personal.  Saw some fucked up projects where we had to visit before lunch, and the hole where the WTC was.

So much going on, it really is incredible.  I would go back but shit I would rather hit up an all inclusive resort for the money I would spend there.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I was single, making 250K a year and didn't have to drive in and out of the city.


Bingo.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I was single, making 250K a year and didn't have to drive in and out of the city.





min0 lee said:


> Bingo.



You can make that much money playing Bingo in NYC?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You can make that much money playing Bingo in NYC?


I wish.....sad thing is that may the most excitement i'll have in a few more years.


----------



## Decker (Dec 21, 2006)

You've done a great job here min0 lee.  For some reason your pics remind me of some happy days I had living in Chicago a few years back. 

I've never been to New York but I've heard some good things.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Decker.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

*This is under the BQE by Hamilton Ave.*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

This is on the BQE heading towards Queens. 
That's the Brooklyn Bridge up ahead.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

*Lower Manhatten.....Battery park I think?*


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 30, 2006)

I also really dig your pictures...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

*The brooklyn docks   Pier 3*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> I also really dig your pictures...


 
Thank you.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

*82 Street Jackson Heights Queens.*


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 30, 2006)

Are those shots from the top of the city storage building in Brooklyn?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Are those shots from the top of the city storage building in Brooklyn?


It was close, they were taken while I was on the BQE.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

*Junction Blvd. and Northern Blvd.*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

*City Health Dept.*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

*96 St and Roosevelt Ave.*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

*111 St. (or 112 St.) Roosevelt Ave.*

Shea Stadium on the left and Arthur Ashe tennis stadium....I think that's what it's called.

Above me is the 7 Train.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2006)

will you post some of ground zero?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

*The soon to be flushed Shea stadium at Flushing, Queens*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

Prince said:


> will you post some of ground zero?


I'll try but it's not that easy, security is very tight there.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

*Rikers Island*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

*The Bridge leading to Rikers Island*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm in!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

*Try climbing that.*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2007)

*Corona, Queens*


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



Goodbye to Roooooosie, 

Queen of Coronaaaaa,

See you me and Julio Down by the School Yard.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2007)

*Scores in Manhatten*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2007)

*Right by the 59th. street bridge or Queensboro brigde*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah, 59th street bridge.  Right by home!!  Love it!

Nice!  You got some shots of the entrace to the Manhattan bridge going to brooklyn!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 13, 2007)

I think the hardest pictures to take are pictures from the city you live in... 

I'm really having a blast looking at your images, MinO. I have spent a lot of time in NY and area- (not the jail!) - so I am familiar with a lot of the locations... keep on truckin'...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Ah, 59th street bridge. Right by home!! Love it!
> 
> Nice! You got some shots of the en trace to the Manhattan bridge going to brooklyn!


I didn't forget, the picture doesn't do it any justice though...at night it is beautiful.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I think the hardest pictures to take are pictures from the city you live in...
> 
> I'm really having a blast looking at your images, MinO. I have spent a lot of time in NY and area- (not the jail!) - so I am familiar with a lot of the locations... keep on truckin'...


Thanks.....you sure you don't want to spend a night at Rikers?


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow this is great, you have a great eye for pics, cityscape is easy to do but to make it look good, I like the way you compose your pics... 
I also did spend some time in NYC a few years back, in the Village, Bleeker St, Kenny's Castaway,CBGB(if I remember correctly) I was doing sound for some Cdn bands.
Once again Mino, great pics,thanks!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2007)

Dero said:


> Wow this is great, you have a great eye for pics, cityscape is easy to do but to make it look good, I like the way you compose your pics...
> I also did spend some time in NYC a few years back, in the Village, Bleeker St, Kenny's Castaway,CBGB(if I remember correctly) I was doing sound for some Cdn bands.
> Once again Mino, great pics,thanks!!!


Thanks! 
I think they are going to close CBGB's.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Thanks!
> I think they are going to close CBGB's.



I thought they did in the Summer.  I always wanted to go there.  A lot of history there.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I thought they did in the Summer. I always wanted to go there. A lot of history there.


Did they finally close it? They have been trying to keep it open but I guess it's finally closed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2007)

Dero said:


> Wow this is great



Dero is back?  :bounce:


----------



## Dero (Jan 15, 2007)

Rolling by...

Closing CBGB   Man that was such a great club.
You wan to talk about history,Kenny's Castaway is one of the first club date for Bobby Zimmerman.

Pop quiz,who is Bobby Zimmerman  
Once when I was at Kenny's,this guy comes running in the club yelling 
'' the Rolling Stones are playing at this other club around the block!!!!"


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2007)

Dero said:


> Pop quiz,who is Bobby Zimmerman



Dylan?


----------



## Dero (Jan 15, 2007)

Yup, you win!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

Min0, you stopped?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2007)

Dero said:


> Min0, you stopped?


Not at all, I will post some more soon.


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Not at all, I will post some more soon.



Great, I love this driveby photo album of  NYC.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2007)

Dero said:


> Great, I love this driveby photo album of NYC.


Well said.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Dylan?



BigDyl is Bob Zimmerman, HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> BigDyl is Bob Zimmerman, HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Duncan


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2007)

*125 St. and Broadway*


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2007)

This lady (junkie) was in this position for about 30 minutes, somehow she knew when to wake up from her "dope trance" to let other people through.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Black man on the front of the bus.......figured I would say it before someone else did.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 21, 2007)

NY...

What a cesspool...   (Yuk)


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2007)

Sort of a distorted view, I am using a camera phone.

This is the 1 line on 125 street heading to northbound.


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2007)

^^awesome!  I love it.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> NY...
> 
> What a cesspool... (Yuk)


Detriot......we can't compare.


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Detriot......we can't compare.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2007)

Here with a fellow track worker at the same location. I need to get a smaller camera.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2007)

The 1 train.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2007)

Me on the structure heading downtown to set up the flags.

Columbia University at 116 street.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2007)

we are setting up street flagging for the structure above us.


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Me on the structure heading downtown to set up the flags.
> 
> Columbia University at 116 street.



I love that area!!


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I love that area!!


Same here, it's a pretty cool spot.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Detriot......we can't compare.


True Story!

Glad I don't live there! - 

Besides...  No one actually lives in detroit...  its a charred husk
Like escape from NewYork


----------



## KentDog (May 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


I love this picture.



min0 lee said:


>


Is this where Howard Stern goes? Is this supposed to be some kind of upscale stripclub? I saw a Howard Stern on Demand special and the strippers there (at least the ones featured in the special) weren't anything I'd wow about.

You have a really nice camera phone by the way.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 21, 2007)

Don't they have two scores'?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 21, 2007)

This is good stuff minO... keep it coming. I can see the honesty in the images- straight shooting-  it's not pretentious or overly analytical which is nice.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Don't they have two scores'?


4 score and 7 years.........


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

KentDog said:


> I love this picture.
> 
> 
> Is this where Howard Stern goes? Is this supposed to be some kind of upscale stripclub? I saw a Howard Stern on Demand special and the strippers there (at least the ones featured in the special) weren't anything I'd wow about.
> ...


 
I just noticed the flag was right next to a street pole, it loooks like the flag was actually on it.



I think it is, a lot of celebraties go there, I think this is where the Knicks of Ewing and company made the news.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> This is good stuff minO... keep it coming. I can see the honesty in the images- straight shooting- it's not pretentious or overly analytical which is nice.


Thanks, there were a few crazy things that I wanted to take a picture of but who knows how people will react to me taking pics.


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2007)

yea, that is "scores" that you always hear about from celebs and on the Stern show.  it is right down near the 59th st. bridge.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

76th Street and Roosevelt Ave.

A Mexican passing through.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

Fellow track worker up in the sky.
I'm glad he didn't pee........sorry Crono.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

*The 7 line with transfers below......*

My gear (PPE) on the structure.....that's probably the closest you'll ever get to seeing me.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

*now a dose of reality, the downside of living in the city.*

This is was Lee's car window.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

I have been sleeping in the Truck for the past few nights in order to catch the piece of shit. Well not really sleeping.

He broke into Lee's van twice the first time on mothers day, then he broke my window.

 

My truck and in front is Lee's caravan.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

*I borrowed this from another site.*



> Back In The Daze -1987 Subway Ride
> 
> 
> 
> From My Video Archives - A grimy,graffiti covered Number 1 train rolls into Times Square station and a ride uptown begins. The train is a far cry from today's stainless steel cars with air conditioning and comprehendible announcements.









YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2007)

New York in Black and White - Wired New York Forum

i thought you might like to see these.


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Fellow track worker up in the sky.
> I'm glad he didn't pee........sorry Crono.



Wouldve made for a good picture though!


----------



## min0 lee (May 24, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> New York in Black and White - Wired New York Forum
> 
> i thought you might like to see these.


Thanks, maybe I can take a picture and do a before after thingy.


----------



## Little Wing (May 25, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Thanks, maybe I can take a picture and do a before after thingy.



that'd be really cool.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*This is a Keith Harring Crack is Wack piece*

It was only on a handball court on 125st. in Harlem.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Jackson Ave. The Bronx...On the 6 train*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Motorman's booth*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Replacing panels on Jackson Ave.*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*The Mets Stadium*


----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2007)

i wanna go to NYC


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice place to visit but too expensive to live.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*This is around 3rd. and Lexington Ave. Manhatten*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*We had a flood watch that raining day..*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Old shack 69st. Roosevelt ave. 7 train*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Track worker cutting ties on the 7 line*


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



Paul I don't think Lisa is going to appreciate the ass shots on random chicks.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*In Manhatten at 148st. on the 3 line*

That's the Harlem river drive and across Manhatten is The Bronx with Yankee stadium


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Paul I don't think Lisa is going to appreciate the ass shots on random chicks.


The nerve of that lady getting in front of my camera.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

I better hurry up  and bury this picture before she comes back.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Al Sharpton's Headquarters on 145 Street*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*A man wearing a short skirt*

This guy was strange, this was on the 7 train where John Rocker made those comments.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Corona Yard 7 train*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Slight derailment on 239 st. Yard*


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 9, 2007)

Do these people know their picture is being displayed on the internet?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*239st. yard  the trains are asleep*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Do these people know their picture is being displayed on the internet?


Nope.  I tried taking rear shots.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

A drag Queen on the 7 line passed out drunk


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 9, 2007)

I lold at the most recent.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Willets point*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Grand central parkway*


----------



## danny81 (Oct 9, 2007)

P-funk said:


> here is me with coffee outside a coffee shop on the upper east side (from about 1.5 years ago).
> 
> note: this is right across the street from the building that Corey Lidell flew his plane into.



wow i thought thta was u in ur avatar lol


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Shea Stadium*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

danny81 said:


> wow i thought thta was u in ur avatar lol


It is. Pfunk is huge, so huge he'll eat you for breakfast.

Do you reconize any of the pictures?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Main street Queens one block from Roosevelt ave.*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Queens Plaza*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Tremont and the Grand Concourse*

I have to get rid of these fast.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Fordham University*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Ghost Yards*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I have to get rid of these fast.



holy yes!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Homeless man on the Grand Concourse*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

*Downtown Brooklyn*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Nice place to visit but too expensive to live.



i would just make more money


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i would just make more money


Manhattan is great if your single and loaded.
Great night life and a lot of woman.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2007)

This is one of my favorite pictures from New York.  It was taken on Monday night.

It is the Cleveland Indians celebrating in Yankee Stadium.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

Stop ruining min0's thread.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> This is one of my favorite pictures from New York. It was taken on Monday night.
> 
> It is the Cleveland Indians celebrating in Yankee Stadium.


 



 I know your happy!


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Manhattan is great if your single and loaded.
> Great night life and a lot of woman.



I agree.  The women are ridiculously hot.  I was just up there last weekend for the Columbus Day Parade.  I will be up there again this weekend for the Hispanic Day Parade.  Right on 5th avenue.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 10, 2007)

HELL YES

Hispanic day parade?

Take pictures of wominz or you're not a real man.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> It is. Pfunk is huge, so huge he'll eat you for breakfast.
> 
> Do you reconize any of the pictures?



i raelly didnt look throught any except the first page


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I will be up there again this weekend for the Hispanic Day Parade.  Right on 5th avenue.



You should invite DOMS to come along.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 10, 2007)

fck the hispnic day parade the puerto rican day parade is where its at


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2007)

danny81 said:


> wow i thought thta was u in ur avatar lol



It is me in the avitar.  That picture of the coffee was when I was smaller.

My bodyweight and size is now closer to what it is in the avitar than the picture of me with the coffee.  That was when I was keeping my body weighyt down to compete at a lower weight class for olympic lifting.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 10, 2007)

oo. I c. how much u weigh and wats ur hight?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 10, 2007)

danny81 said:


> oo. I c. how much u weigh and wats ur hight?


You don't ask a little person what their height is!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You should invite DOMS to come along.



I have such mixed emotions.  On one hand, Mexicans are there; on the other hand, the killing is good...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2007)

danny81 said:


> oo. I c. how much u weigh and wats ur hight?



5'5"

My weight should be around 187lbs right now.  Although i am lowering my calories for 2-3 weeks before raising them up again.  185-187 region.  My avitar was around 190lbs.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 11, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



Lol, that is so me on the train. All that rocking back and forth puts me to sleep all the time. The best is when i fall asleep while trying to read, the sound of the book falling wakes me up with a startle and i feel stupid lol.

For a while i would be able to sleep standing up on the train, i would just need the key spot, that would be at the end of the car against the door.

Min0, my brother's, girlfriend's father just got a job with the MTA. He's a carpenter. He told me that you're not allowed to drive to work, and can only take the train. If you meet a tall Russian guy, in his 40's thats probably him.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yanick said:


> He's a carpenter. He told me that you're not allowed to drive to work, and can only take the train. If you meet a tall Russian guy, in his 40's thats probably him.



LOL.  Yeah good luck with that.  Needle in a haystack


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Min0, my brother's, girlfriend's father just got a job with the MTA. He's a carpenter. He told me that you're not allowed to drive to work, and can only take the train. If you meet a tall Russian guy, in his 40's thats probably him.



Why isn't he allowed to drive to work?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Lol, that is so me on the train. All that rocking back and forth puts me to sleep all the time. The best is when i fall asleep while trying to read, the sound of the book falling wakes me up with a startle and i feel stupid lol.



damn you got skinny


----------



## Yanick (Oct 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> LOL.  Yeah good luck with that.  Needle in a haystack


 
 You got a problem with rooskies? Da?



DOMS said:


> Why isn't he allowed to drive to work?



I have no idea. The way my bro's GF explained it is something about liability in case something happens to you, i didn't understand it myself cause what company will be held liable if you get into a car accident or something on your way to work?

I'm trying to figure this out myself.



PreMier said:


> damn you got skinny



Actually i got fat and mushy. Don't know which is worse. Trying desperately to get into the grind of things but there is always something new happening with my school/job(s) which fucks me up.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2007)

One reason is that since you have a free pass 24/7 to ride the train they expect you use it....sort of set an example, just PR crap.

If he just started then he must be on probation for about a year, the most important thing for a probbie is to make it on time...there is no excuse for lateness.
You can be the best employee but if your constantly late for work your gone.

Say for instance he drove to work and got caught in a major traffic jam or caught a flat they will tell you that you weren't supposed to drive.

Now if your riding the train and there is a delay all you have to do is take the train number located on the first car, that they accept.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh yes, if you get into an accident while on MTA time you better not let anyone know you work for the MTA......that's money in the bank for whoever sues you.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2007)

He will love it there.
MTA spelled backwords is ATM.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

awesome thread.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> awesome thread.


Thanks, it would have been more interesting if we were younger and prowled the nights.
Then you would see some crazy stuff.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

*42 Street Manhattan*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

*Huge Toys R us*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

*Empire State building*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

*A real cool comic book store*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

*In that back of the book store, that's where they keep the erotic comics*


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



Ummm... Cartoon porn?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2007)

man, those pictures of 42nd st. really make me miss New York.  I love the city in the fall.  I wish I were there right now.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

P-funk said:


> man, those pictures of 42nd st. really make me miss New York. I love the city in the fall. I wish I were there right now.


I knew this would get your attention.

Not too hot and not cold... perfect.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Ummm... Cartoon porn?


Yes.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Yes.



I used to work with these two guys who were really religious, and they were always looking at cartoon porn on the internet. It was really weird.


Nice pics nevertheless!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I used to work with these two guys who were really religious, and they were always looking at cartoon porn on the internet. It was really weird.
> 
> 
> Nice pics nevertheless!!!


Very weird! Maybe they figured it wasn't a real sin.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

*Museum of Sex*


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Very weird! Maybe they figured it wasn't a real sin.



Yeah, they were the type of people to tell you you'd go to hell for looking at real porn, but they'd check out cartoon porn all the time. Actually it was kind of creepy.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Big G (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2007)

Big G said:


> Nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, I enjoy doing this.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 26, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


Sanitation Bureau of Support?  What do they do wipe your ass for you?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2007)

It's just fancy way of saying for garage.


----------



## cjm (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome min0 lee 
Looks to be a complete different "world" from where i live. 
One place i have always wanted to visit is New York.
I have a brother who lives there.
Thank you, for taking the time to post photos.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll be back up there Halloween night until Sunday for the Marathon.  I'll be staying in Bayridge though.  I'm at the startline.  I was up there 2 weeks ago for the Hispanic Day Parade.  We set up right next to FAO Schwartz.  There are some expensive stuffed animals in there.  Danny would love it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



and I thought minneapolis was fancy


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2007)

cjm said:


> Awesome min0 lee
> Looks to be a complete different "world" from where i live.
> One place i have always wanted to visit is New York.
> I have a brother who lives there.
> Thank you, for taking the time to post photos.


No problem, it's fun.
The city is an interesting place.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I'll be back up there Halloween night until Sunday for the Marathon. I'll be staying in Bayridge though. I'm at the startline. I was up there 2 weeks ago for the Hispanic Day Parade. We set up right next to FAO Schwartz. There are some expensive stuffed animals in there. Danny would love it.


If your here in Halloween you should really pay a visit to the village, you have a good time.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Min0, how about some pics of the, er.. _interior design_ of stip clubs????


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> and I thought minneapolis was fancy


That's 42nd. Street.
It's a lot safer since the 70's and 80's.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey Min0, how about some pics of the, er.. _interior design_ of stip clubs????


LOL, only if Lee takes some from Chippendales.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> LOL, only if Lee takes some from Chippendales.


 
Er...not quite what I had in mind.....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Er...not quite what I had in mind.....



pwnt

on my way across the country, I saw an advertisement for "THE THUNDER FROM DOWN UNDER"

apparently a traveling group of Australian male strippers.

i hate vegas


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> "THE THUNDER FROM DOWN UNDER"


 

I though that was Albob after a curry......


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2007)

I've always wanted to go to NY... this thread makes me want it even more!

thanks Mino


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

Your welcome.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> man, those pictures of 42nd st. really make me miss New York.  I love the city in the fall.  I wish I were there right now.



I just gotta ask why??


----------



## KentDog (Dec 4, 2007)

No snow yet?

I may be going to NYC again in a month.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

KentDog said:


> No snow yet?
> 
> I may be going to NYC again in a month.


It snowed 2 days ago.
Traffic was hell.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2007)

Already got 8 inches up here in MA.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

6 here in Salt Lake.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2007)

Is it the packing kind or the fluffy persuasion?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Is it the packing kind or the fluffy persuasion?



It's the fluffer kind.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Mino, does traffic always get horrible in NYC when it snows?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I just gotta ask why??



The city is awesome in the fall and around the holidays.

1) Temperature is cooler

2) leaves falling in the park

3) walking in the park

4) the stores are settign up their christmas displays

5) the atmosphere around that time

6) the guys standing outside of the department stores with the salvation army change bin, ringing their bell.



Everything about it.  you wouldn't understand unless you lived there.  Not even if you vist there or vacation there or whatever.  You have to live in the city to know what it feels like.  To know what it is like to BE a new yorker and experience that life.  It is amazing.

min0 knows what i am talking about.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Hey Mino, does traffic always get horrible in NYC when it snows?


Yes, we usually don't get that much snow.....what maybe 3 or 4 times a year, maybe more.

So we get idiots who speed and lose control.
You have the foreigners who have never seen snow.
You have the SUV's who think trucks don't slide.
Too many cars....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


> The city is awesome in the fall and around the holidays.
> 
> 1) Temperature is cooler
> 
> ...


Yes, I do.
I lived in New Jersey for about a year and it was awful, I visit my family upstate Rochester and while it's a nice place to live there is no comparison.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Hey Mino, does traffic always get horrible in NYC when it snows?


sheesh....it's horrible just when it rains.
This is one of the negatives about NYC.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> 6 here in Salt Lake.



I think weve gotten a total of like 12 or so here in Maple Grove, MN


----------



## alexvega (Dec 5, 2007)

nice building. and beautifull day sky


----------



## KentDog (Dec 5, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Yes, I do.
> I lived in New Jersey for about a year and it was awful, I visit my family upstate Rochester and while it's a nice place to live there is no comparison.


I never saw what the big deal was with New Jersey. About the only thing worth seeing there was the Six Flags. Is Jersey good only in that it is not far from a lot of major cities (NYC, Washington D.C.)?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

KentDog said:


> I never saw what the big deal was with New Jersey. About the only thing worth seeing there was the Six Flags. Is Jersey good only in that it is not far from a lot of major cities (NYC, Washington D.C.)?


That may be it, work in NYC and buy a huge house in New Jersey.

I just never cared for the place or some of the people.
I've been to other states and NJ has to be the rudest state.....and this is coming from a New Yorker.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


> The city is awesome in the fall and around the holidays.
> 
> 1) Temperature is cooler
> 
> ...


Being from a small town of less than 2k people and living in the country, I could not imagine life in NYC. To me that would be hell (no offense)


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Being from a small town of less than 2k people and living in the country, I could not imagine life in NYC. To me that would be hell (no offense)


That's understandable, I hate crowds...it's one of the things I hate about NYC.
Aside from that and a couple of other things it's a great place.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

The Bronx again. Jerome Ave.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

*I don't remember*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## danny81 (Dec 5, 2007)

it snowed a little today


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> it snowed a little today


Yes it did.
  I tooksome pictures of the hieghts


----------



## alexvega (Dec 5, 2007)

minon let me tell u , this  evening  i have spend many hours in good  photoalbum that u make, believe me, today i remember that day in 2000 when i went to NYC the first time in my life.
thanks mino


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 6, 2007)

alexvega said:


> minon let me tell u , this evening i have spend many hours in good photoalbum that u make, believe me, today i remember that day in 2000 when i went to NYC the first time in my life.
> thanks mino


You came to NYC? Do you remember where?


----------



## alexvega (Dec 6, 2007)

*mm*



min0 lee said:


> You came to NYC? Do you remember where?




yes, i was living in newj ersey, so  one day i took the bus to manhattan

because i ll see a old college friend , there inthe 5av. afterthat we talked  and arrive to madison squere, and we went to chinnesse town.
i never up my head, i never saw the two tower. that´s year the towers were ataccked

by the way, it was a nice experience.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2007)

interesting


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2007)

*Taken at the Queens Bus Depot*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2007)

*Shea's neon lights.*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2007)

Prince said:


> interesting


 
You tend to see a lot of cars like that, some are insurance jobs.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2007)

*This is where I work, NY State Psychiatric Institute*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2007)

*Times Square Station*


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2007)

i would love to see the inside of the psychiatric hospital.  just to see the insanity that goes on there (no pun intended).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

I need to visit open chat more often.  This is the first time I've seen these photos Min0.  Awesome display.

Growing up I never had the desire to see NYC.  Having moved to southern Jersey 10 years ago, I have visited the Big Apple several times.  I LOVE it.  For anyone who thinks it is a 'shithole', try catching a show on 42nd Street and Broadway, then grab a $12 pastrami sandwich on the Square afterwards .


----------



## Yanick (Dec 26, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i would love to see the inside of the psychiatric hospital. just to see the insanity that goes on there (no pun intended).



I'm doing Psych and Oncology this upcoming semester. I'll give ya the low down.



JerseyDevil said:


> I need to visit open chat more often.  This is the first time I've seen these photos Min0.  Awesome display.
> 
> Growing up I never had the desire to see NYC.  Having moved to southern Jersey 10 years ago, I have visited the Big Apple several times.  I LOVE it.  For anyone who thinks it is a 'shithole', try catching a show on 42nd Street and Broadway, then grab a $12 pastrami sandwich on the Square afterwards .



NYC was a shithole in the 80's, but Guiliani cleaned it up. 42 street used to be a whore infested, drug ridden dump but its changed lots since then, a very nice place to go hangout.


I've been snapping pics of Brooklyn with my cell phone but their shit quality and i lost the USB wire to transfer them to my PC. I hope i get a Rebel XTi for new years from my family. Then i'll use this thread to post my pics as i attempt to learn some facets of photography.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i would love to see the inside of the psychiatric hospital. just to see the insanity that goes on there (no pun intended).


I work in a different department, I work for animal care.
I was doing research on lab rats now I just maintain and to them.

The monkeys are on the 9th floor and every once in a while I sneak a peek.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 27, 2007)

looking at these pics makes me really glad i don't live in nyc


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2007)

It's not for everyone I admit.
I was born here so I don't know any better.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2007)

You would be amazed at how many famous people call NYC home.


----------



## alexvega (Jan 5, 2008)

mino  i   I believe u, i understand what means to be there,

NYC the place, who shook the world in 9/11-

it hurt


----------



## IRM (Jan 7, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> looking at these pics makes me really glad i don't live in nyc


The Village mourns your absence.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2008)

IRM said:


> The Village mourns your absence.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 7, 2008)

Very cool thread

I must start one for LA


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> Very cool thread
> 
> I must start one for LA


Thanks, it would be very interesting being I never see the real LA.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> You would be amazed at how many famous people call NYC home.


There's a certain energy there, my connections with friends from there who I've met and gone back keep me on track through an invisible lifeline that I can't define but knowing them has somehow brought a part of me to NYC and through dreams we interact and the vibrations of that bustling city complex does perplex someday I'll live there for a while just to see what I can come up with next....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2008)

Come for a visit al least.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2008)

*Citifield above and Shea below*


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2008)

When is Shea going to be RIP'ing?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> When is Shea going to be RIP'ing?


Now sure if this is the last year.

Notice how they All Star game is being held at Yankee Stadium and there will be none at Shea....that's how shitty that old Stadium was.
To think it looks better than when it was new.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 9, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> Very cool thread
> 
> I must start one for LA


 
Lets do it. Skid row seems like a perfect place to start.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>





You "WORK" there......riiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## IRM (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2008)

ALBOB said:


> You "WORK" there......riiiiiiiiiight.


I work to the right. 
I work for the New York Psychiatric Institute and Min0 works for New York City Transit Authority.
I work with White lab rats and he works with dirty subway rats.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I work to the right.
> I work for the New York Psychiatric Institute and Min0 works for New York City Transit Authority.
> I work with White lab rats and he works with dirty subway rats.



Cool.  Next time I come to visit the city I'm gonna hit you up for a truck load of subway passes.


----------



## IRM (Jan 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Min0 works for New York City Transit Authority



What does he/you do for the MTA?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 10, 2008)

IRM said:


> What does he/you do for the MTA?



He's the guy who makes sure the wheels on the subway train are properly inflated.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2008)

IRM said:


> What does he/you do for the MTA?


Trackworker.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2008)

*The Brooklyn Bridge, taken by Yanick*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2008)

*On the Booklyn Bridge, photo by Yanick*


----------



## Yanick (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Min0. There's one there with an angel kindda thing on top of a building. I have no clue what that building is, i just wrote city hall, lol. Maybe you'd know and can tell me?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2008)

*City Hall, photo by Yanick*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not so sure, I remember them cleaning it a while back.
Damn it looks so pretty up there,just visiting NYC for it's arts is well worth it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2008)

*Downtown Manhatten, Photo by Yanick*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2008)

*Downtown Manhatten Water Tower, Photo by Yanick*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2008)

*Holland Tunnel Police Precint, Photo By Yanick*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2008)

*Nyc Bqe 1*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2008)

*Nyc Bqe 2 Photo By Yanick*


----------



## Yanick (Jan 11, 2008)

The last two photo's are my favorite view of Manhattan. My girlfriend took those two pictures because the BQE was actually moving well, but one day when i'm stuck in traffic i'll take a better one. It used to look much nicer with the twin towers


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2008)

NYC rules!!

Maybe I will move back.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah! Do it! You know you want to!

We can go eat Blockhead burritos again.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2008)

Yanick said:


> Yeah! Do it! You know you want to!
> 
> We can go eat Blockhead burritos again.



it could happen...


----------



## Yanick (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't fuckin tease me dickhead. Get your short ass back to NY, it might not be as hot, but nothing beats a hot slice or pizza on a cold day, when you can see the steam coming off the slice...for a cheat of course


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2008)

P-funk said:


> it could happen...



why?


----------



## Yanick (Jan 12, 2008)

PreMier said:


> why?



Cause New York is all that and a bag of Doritos.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2008)

PreMier said:


> why?



can't stay away for two long......

better opportunities
more money


We'll see.  AZ is okay so far.  But, I feel like I have more options in NY as far as work and career go.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

That's where one of us works.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

And the other one works here.



This is an emergency escape route for the MTA.

This is the D line on the Grand Concourse tunnel by  the Bainbridge station


----------



## Double D (Jun 16, 2008)

I cannot believe this thread still lives on.......


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a rare photo of a station photo, this section has been closed off for a while to the public.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

Double D said:


> I cannot believe this thread still lives on.......


I'm still alive.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

Deeper in the tracks where only trackworkers, bums and grafitti writers care to roam.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

*Really random*

A park by Tremont Ave. 






Nice art at a School by Longfellow Ave. in Hunts Point the Bronx






Derelict store







Clinton slept here.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

He could lose a couple of pounds...not good.






Nice pants there fella.





Hot town, summer in the city....





They look like hookers but they are not.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

This place is well guarded.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

*33rd and Rawson on the 7 line.*

Turnstiles.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

The other side of the building where I work.





This "bridge" connects us to the other buildings.
A spurned lover killed his girl on that very bridge a couple of years ago.










The hudson River right along where I work, camera phone pic.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool thread guys.

Gives us country bumkins an idea of what the big city is like....


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Cool thread guys.
> 
> Gives us country bum kins an idea of what the big city is like....


yeah....really...well feel the full experience, give me your money. this is a stick up!


----------



## goob (Jun 16, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The other side of the building where I work.


 
You don't fool me Min0.  You don't 'work' there.  I'm guessing 'day release'...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

*82 Street Jackson Heights Queens. Roosevelt ave.*

Is this Mexico?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

Remember Men In Black, this is the part of the Worlds Fair....forgot what year. 
Flushing Meadow park





It took me a long time to like this, it looks better with the water and lights on.





Times square station .





McDonalds on 42st. where the burgers were $6.00 dollars.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

Casey Stengal NYTA bus station, in Queens.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 17, 2008)

I liked this a lot. In fact, I might be doing something similar on the exterior/facade of my place.






So, uh....when do you find the time to, oh, I don't know....WORK?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 17, 2008)

I take them while I stopped at a light....I carry the camera with me somethimes, I missed so many good shots.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah.....I See.



> I carry the camera with me *somethimes*, (how can you type with a lisp?)
> I missed so many good shots



I can relate. I have seen so many things, random things, that would be excellent photo material.....and never have a camera.

I used to make an attempt to make a quick sketch and embellish it later, but that doesn't work either.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Jun 17, 2008)

here's one I did of a small child standing in front of a Catholic church with an umbrella.






This is a fighter coming in for a touch and go at a local Air Force Base. Note the intensity of the afterburners....






And a strawberry roan mare in our pasture...






I found it interesting the way the mild breeze flowed through her mane, and the way this reacted with the sunlight in the background.



Never really had time to fine tune the work. Oh the life of a frustrated artist.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 17, 2008)

The one in the middle looks like you started to draw a penis.

Freud wants a word with you.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 17, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The one in the middle looks like you started to draw a penis.
> 
> Freud wants a word with you.



I could only imagine the dialogue.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)

*Shea Stadium being demolished*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)

That's a new subway token booth.





New stairway leading to the subway platform.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)

The new Citifield


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2008)

anything has to be better then that shithole they were in


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)

I wonder what this is? Solar panels?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> anything has to be better then that shithole they were in



It had no character...now if they could fix the shithole around it.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)

This is just across the street, it's like a 3rd world nation.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## ecco (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Thats neighborhood where I lived last year, I parked my car where the gas station is now. I miss the bronx at times but made the move for my kids.
Still work in Whitestone Queens 
Moved to Monroe NY In september of 07 



min0 lee said:


> And here we have the 52nd. Precint, I have to check and see how old it is, it's very old for sure.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2008)

i miss NYC when i look in this thread.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)

ecco said:


> OMG Thats neighborhood where I lived last year, I parked my car where the gas station is now. I miss the bronx at times but made the move for my kids.
> Still work in Whitestone Queens
> Moved to Monroe NY In september of 07



Ironic, I lived at Decatur and Mosholo park for 6 years and worked in the Whitestone,  college point area for about 20 years.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> i miss NYC when i look in this thread.



How is it at your place?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 4, 2008)

I Love some of these pictures! Great stuff!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)

DiGiTaL said:


> I Love some of these pictures! Great stuff!



You saw the whole thing?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> i miss NYC when i look in this thread.



stop your moping.. you live in the desert now.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> How is it at your place?



eh.....for the most part, the weather is nice....but i really don't like the laid back, pussy-footin' around, demeanor of the people out west.  I like how people are to the point, direct and tell you what they feel back east.  People out here think i am to up front and in your face.  I think they are pussies.


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2008)

P-funk said:


> eh.....for the most part, the weather is nice....but i really don't like the laid back, pussy-footin' around, demeanor of the people out west.  I like how people are to the point, direct and tell you what they feel back east.  People out here think i am to up front and in your face.  I think they are pussies.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## ecco (Nov 5, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Ironic, I lived at Decatur and Mosholo park for 6 years and worked in the Whitestone,  college point area for about 20 years.



I wonâ€™t be surprised if we crossed path many times, I lived at 201st and Decatur for about 15 years
then moved over 208 street 1 block away from Montefiore Hospital for about 10 years.
I love where I am now in Monroe NY 
It was time for the move, between rent and tuition I pay only $200.00 more now and went from a 2 bedroom apartment to a 5 bedroom house with 3/4 acre and we are a family of 5 so it worked well. Travel time to get to work 1hour 15 min. thats the sacrifice for a better life.  
And work in whitestone for 25 years


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2008)

P-funk said:


> eh.....for the most part, the weather is nice....but i really don't like the laid back, pussy-footin' around, demeanor of the people out west.  I like how people are to the point, direct and tell you what they feel back east.  People out here think i am to up front and in your face.  I think they are pussies.



fucking hippies


----------



## ecco (Nov 5, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> No offense, but I will never understand why anyone would want to live in New York.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> fucking hippies



true story!!


----------



## ecco (Nov 5, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


In this pic you can see the nose of my van by the fence in the parking lot to right. 
They moved me to this lot after they sold the one next to Samâ??????s Carpet.


EXCELLENT Thread


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2008)

We moved out about a year and a half ago.
The neighborhood really got bad. When we first moved in it was really quiet.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

*I finally get to take pictures of a crime scene within minutes..*

*Bystanders wounded as shooting erupts on Bronx sidewalk full of pedestrians*​​​​

By Tanyanika Samuels and Jonathan Lemire 
Daily News Staff Writers 

Wednesday, February 11th 2009, 2:06 PM 


Simmons/News

One of the bystanders wounded in a shooting in the Bronx came into the nearby Best Stop Deli on Gun Hill Rd. seeking help.

Two innocent bystanders were wounded Wednesday morning after a shootout erupted on a Bronx sidewalk full of people walking to a subway station, police and witnesses said.

A woman was shot in the arm and a man suffered a graze wound to the leg when the bullets started flying outside the entrance to the Gun Hill Rd. No. 5 train station just before 9 a.m., police said.

Investigators believe two men began shooting at each other in front of a barbershop, sending pedestrians scrambling for cover at the busy intersection of DeWitt Pl. and East Gun Hill Rd.

"A lady came in holding her arm [and] said she was shot," said Mohammed Hayan, manager of the Best Stop Deli on Gun Hill Rd.

"She kept saying 'Call an ambulance, call an ambulance - I'm shot, I'm shot,'" Hayan said. "We gave her the phone...I didn't see any blood [but] she was holding her arm."

The unidentified woman, who had been peering in a store window to admire a photo of President Obama in the moments before she was shot, is in stable condition at Jacobi Medical Center.

The other wounded bystander - identified by relatives as Darnell Cooper, 18 - was also being treated at Jacobi, police said.

The two gunmen ran from the scene but one of them - who also may have suffered a gunshot wound - was arrested moments later a few blocks away, police said. His name wasn't immediately released. Police said the other man escaped into the subway station.

Store owners at the bustling Baychester intersection were stunned.

"It's a good neighborhood but you have to be careful," said Hayan.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2009)

Awesome Citi Field pic's, Min0.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Awesome Citi Field pic's, Min0.


I haven't been able to take any recent photos...I believe ol Shea is gone now.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

We were getting ready to unload our tools to start work on the tracks when all of the sudden we hear what sounded like fire works.
To make things even wackier there was a police car right in front of us.

Once they heard the shots they radio'd for more police, they came within seconds.
The funny this is that the cops also thought it wasn't gun fire.

This happened about 200 feet away from us or just a little more than a block away.​


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

That blond above is 






*



Molly Rokasy came to News 12 as a reporter in the fall of 2007.
Molly graduated from St. John's University where she majored in Communications. She interned at several NYC stations while in college. She served as an intern for ABC News 20/20, where she had the amazing opportunity to work with Barbara Walters. After graduation, Molly was hired at NY1 News as a News Assistant and filled in at the assignment desk.
Molly's love of television began at a young age. While in high school, she worked as a reporter for a cable station in her hometown of Oberlin, Ohio. She also won a national contest where she was flown to Denver to interview Erin Brockovich at a Women's Forum. Molly also loved shadowing Cleveland anchors and reporters on stories.
Although Molly considers herself a New Yorker now, she misses her family in Ohio and flies home every chance she gets. When Molly isn't working, she loves to play her flute, hang out with her friends, travel, and shop.


Click to expand...

*


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2009)

Two people began shooting at eachother in the fucking street?

Hang these fucking hoodlums.

Glad to hear your safe!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Two people began shooting at eachother in the fucking street?
> 
> Hang these fucking hoodlums.
> 
> Glad to hear your safe!


I think it was only one person doing the shooting, can you believe the perps are only about 16 years old, that's the bad thing about living in NYC...only the criminals carry guns.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

The police used helicopters to search in backyards and on the train tracks.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Feb 12, 2009)

P-funk said:


> I don't like taking pictures.



But you look great....meaty....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

nkira said:


> But you look great....meaty....


In all the right places......ok...


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>



What are they looking at so intentsly, a bowl of rancid fruit loops?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL, I have no idea.
At first I thought they found the bullet but I was wrong, they probably took a swab of blood.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

*Williamsburg Brookyn on Metropolitan Ave.*






This is right off the BQE










Metropolitan and Roebling


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

That's a hang out for starving artists.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

South 4th and Driggs.
Up ahead is the Williamsburgh bridge


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

*I took these from the Hunters point structure.*


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2009)

nice.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2009)

great shots!

looks like it was really coming down in that one photo!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> nice.



Thank you.















That's the 59st bridge or the Queensboro Bridge.


> The Queensboro Bridge, also known as the 59th Street Bridge, is a cantilever bridge over the East River in New York City that was completed in 1909. It connects the neighborhood of Long Island City in the borough of Queens with Manhattan, passing over Roosevelt Island. It carries New York State Route 25 and once carried NY 24 and NY 25A as well.
> The Queensboro Bridge is the westernmost of the four East River spans that carry a route number: NY 25 terminates at the west (Manhattan) side of the bridge. It is commonly called the "59th Street Bridge" because its Manhattan end is located between 59th Street and 60th Streets.
> The Queensboro Bridge is flanked directly on its northern side by the freestanding Roosevelt Island Tramway


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

P-funk said:


> great shots!
> 
> looks like it was really coming down in that one photo!



We had a few inches, it snowed 4 times this year.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2009)

I know I asked before... but I don't remember.... What camera are you using?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

> Just blocks from P.S. 1 is 5 Pointz, the Institute of Higher Burnin'. Not a museum or gallery, 5 Pointz is a living collage of graffiti art covering a converted warehouse full of artist studios. The art of famous and novice graffiti artists covers the building's facade, all done with the encouragement of the building's owner. It's a well-known sight from the elevated 7 subway, which runs behind 5 Pointz.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I know I asked before... but I don't remember.... What camera are you using?



A Kodak EasyShare DVX6480.

I never really learned how to take pictures at night with her, I lost the instruction book but I'll download it later and remember the sttings for night shots.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2009)

Some good shots with a point and shoot.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

All kiding aside, those are some really great shots! Nice perspective of the city!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Some good shots with a point and shoot.



I have to stop being lazy and learn how to use the manual settings.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> All kiding aside, those are some really great shots! Nice perspective of the city!



Yea, they are a nice perspective of the city.

Some perceive the city is "dirty" or "trashy", but NYC is beautiful in a different kind of way.  It really is an incredible place.

patrick


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

Tremont ave. 











He was the biggest one I ever saw.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

The Bronx River Waterfall.
I believe this is one of 2 waterfalls in NYC.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The Bronx River Waterfall.
> I believe this is one of 2 waterfalls in NYC.



I wonder if Man vs. Wild could handle white water like that?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

It's rare to see ducks in NYC. Pretty cool.











You can see the Bronx Zoo's entrance in the foreground.






This road actually leads to Boston.  US1


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2009)

I miss NYC.

Hi Min0.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

GoalGetter said:


> I miss NYC.
> 
> Hi Min0.



Hi there stranger.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2009)

GoalGetter said:


> I miss NYC.
> 
> Hi Min0.



Geez louise.... look who the cat dragged in.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2009)

Min0 - i'm no stranger than the last time i was here 

Hi Iain - like i don't get enough of you on facebook. jeez louise is right hahahaha!

Anytime you post any NYC photos, you know i'l eventually end up on the thread!

Min0 you know patrick and i got married, right?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

I didn't know this, Congrats!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2009)

GoalGetter said:


> Hi Iain - like i don't get enough of you on facebook. jeez louise is right hahahaha!



Sweet I have reached stalker status.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you! Yeah, January 17th. It rocked.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Sweet I have reached stalker status.



As in you HAVE a stalker, or as in you ARE a stalker?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2009)

"ARE"

Shouldn't you be working on P's e-book


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)

Sweet!

 We wish you a lifetime of joy and happiness. May your love grow each day, and your hands always steady the other.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> "ARE"
> 
> Shouldn't you be working on P's e-book



That's not what my employer pays me to do, M-F 8-5. Soooo. I will be working on the ebook over the weekend. For real this time. 

But thanks for keeping me on task. i appreciate it hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Sweet!
> 
> We wish you a lifetime of joy and happiness. May your love grow each day, and your hands always steady the other.



Thank you very much! 

----


I have been meaning to come onto the board and post something about it, and you know, thank Prince for having the board up, and all that, because this is how we met. But alas... I've sat on it... I haven't even sent out thank you cards or announcements. I'm still sitting on that too... 

I've gotten lazy this month.


----------

